# Lakemaster Great Lakes Plus Chip



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Can you choose to not always use the PLUS features with the overlays, or are they always on screen?


----------



## kfi (Nov 11, 2013)

You can turn on or off. See below.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

kfi said:


> You can turn on or off. See below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply kfi. I really appreciate it.


----------

